# Usendit



## kron (Jun 26, 2001)

Im new here, so this may have gone around already. Its been around for a while and i use it a lot.
If you want to send a prog, pics, or anything up to a gig in size, you can use usendit.com. Its free. I find that zipping whatever you want to send into one zip or rar file is the best way to go.
All you have to do is put the persons email addy in and point the program to the file(s) you want to send and push the send button. That person will get an email notification, click on it and get the files you sent them, all free.
Works great.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I've been using that for some time.  Here's a list of a few such sites:

http://www.bigupload.com/
http://www.dropload.com/
http://www.sendthisfile.com/
http://s11.yousendit.com/
http://www.mofile.com/en/

Here's an article on the services: http://www.masternewmedia.org/news/2005/02/10/how_to_send_large_files.htm


----------

